# Kleine Mathe Aufgabe ( Führerschein )



## CroWeD (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo Ihr lieben,

also eine Freundin von mir macht gerade den Führerschein ich habe Ihr heute geholfen sich auf die Theoretische Prüfung vorzubereiten. Während des überprüfens der Bögen stach mir eine Aufgabe ins Auge:

Frage: "Nach welcher Faustformel kann man aus der Geschwindigkeit den Weg in Metern ermitteln,  den ein Fahrzeug in einer Sekunde zurücklegt?"

Antwort:     Geschwindigkeit in km/h  /  10   *3





So nehmen wir mal die geschwindigkeit 50km/h also     50km/h  / 10  *3
                                                                                    =     15 Meter in einer Sekunde !



Also Rechnen wir mal um 15 Meter in einer Sekunde also umrechnen in einer Minute also 15*60= 900 Meter in einer Minute !


Soweit sogut und nun umrechnen in einer Stunde, das wäre   900*60= 54000 Meter in einer Stunde !


54000 / 1000    = 54 km/h    ??????? 




Irgentwas stimmt doch da nicht, die Geschwindigkeit kann sich durch die Rechnung doch nicht von 50 auf 54 km/h ändern oder ? 


mfg


----------



## Frigobert (15. Mai 2008)

Naja, das durch 10 teilen ist nur stark vereinfacht, um die Rechnung nicht unnötig kompliziert zu machen. Ich glaube kaum, daß du während der Fahrt mal eben deine Geschwindigkeit durch 10kommairgendwas teilen kannst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1Km/h entspricht genau 0,2778m/Sekunde und bei 50Km/h legt man "nur" ca 13,89m/Sekunde zurück


----------



## CroWeD (15. Mai 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Naja, das durch 10 teilen ist nur stark vereinfacht, um die Rechnung nicht unnötig kompliziert zu machen. Ich glaube kaum, daß du während der Fahrt mal eben deine Geschwindigkeit durch 10kommairgendwas teilen kannst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ok gut auf die 13,89m/Sekunde bin ich auch gekommen aber was bitteschön ist das für eine Rechnung ? bei der Geschwindigkeit von 50km/h bekommt man bei der Rechnung eine Differenz von 4 km/h bzw. 4000m Oo. Totaler unfug


----------



## Nevad (15. Mai 2008)

Das ist eine falsche Formel,die richtige Formel zum Umwandeln von km/h in m/s lautet "Km/h geteilt durch 3.6". 50/3.6= 13.periode 8! 
13.periode8*60=833.periode3!Mal 60 = 50000 Meter/Stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach besser in Physik aufpassen,dann wird das schon^^


----------



## CroWeD (15. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Das ist eine falsche Formel,die richtige Formel zum Umwandeln von km/h in m/s lautet "Km/h geteilt durch 3.6". 50/3.6= 13.periode 8!
> 13.periode8*60=833.periode3!Mal 60 = 50000 Meter/Stunde
> 
> 
> ...



Jo aufgepasst habe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie schon gesagt diese Mathe Aufgabe habe ich aus dem Übungsbogen von der Fahrschule .


----------



## Gronwell (15. Mai 2008)

In der Fahrschule geht es auch nur darum einen Richtwert zu vermitteln, damit man grob Abschätzen kann, wieviel Strecke man zurücklegt pro Sekunde. Man möchte halt verhindern, dass Leute durch die Prüfung rasseln, weil sie im Kopf nicht mal eben auf 5 Stellen hinterm Komma genau rechnen können. Durch 10 teilen und mit drei multiplizieren kriegt man auch noch mit seinen zehn Fingern hin.


----------



## CroWeD (15. Mai 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> In der Fahrschule geht es auch nur darum einen Richtwert zu vermitteln, damit man grob Abschätzen kann, wieviel Strecke man zurücklegt pro Sekunde. Man möchte halt verhindern, dass Leute durch die Prüfung rasseln, weil sie im Kopf nicht mal eben auf 5 Stellen hinterm Komma genau rechnen können. Durch 10 teilen und mit drei multiplizieren kriegt man auch noch mit seinen zehn Fingern hin.




naja dan können sie die aufgabe auch ganz weglassen meiner meinung nach statt den leuten dan son müll aufn tisch zu hauen :/


----------



## Gronwell (15. Mai 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> naja dan können sie die aufgabe auch ganz weglassen meiner meinung nach statt den leuten dan son müll aufn tisch zu hauen :/



Die Aufgabe hat dort ja aber einen Sinn, es geht ja um die Berechnung oder sagen wir mal eher um eine grobe Schätzung des Bremswegs. Dazu muss man natürlich auch wissen wieviele meter man in einer Sekunde fährt, weil die "Schrecksekunde" auch dazu gehört.


----------



## CroWeD (15. Mai 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Die Aufgabe hat dort ja aber einen Sinn, es geht ja um die Berechnung oder sagen wir mal eher um eine grobe Schätzung des Bremswegs. Dazu muss man natürlich auch wissen wieviele meter man in einer Sekunde fährt, weil die "Schrecksekunde" auch dazu gehört.




Ich sehe da keine sinn hinter ich meine entweder ganz oder garnicht. Grob oder Schätzungen haben in der Mathematik nichts zu suchen.

mfg


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2008)

das is aber nich "die mathematik"


----------



## Gronwell (15. Mai 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Ich sehe da keine sinn hinter ich meine entweder ganz oder garnicht. Grob oder Schätzungen haben in der Mathematik nichts zu suchen.
> 
> mfg



Kein Problem, wir befinden uns ja auch nicht in der Mathematik. Zumal der Bremsweg dann auch eher in die Physik gehören sollte.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (15. Mai 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Frage: "Nach welcher   Faustformel kann man aus der Geschwindigkeit den Weg in Metern ermitteln,  den ein Fahrzeug in einer Sekunde zurücklegt?"


Eine Faustformel hat die Eigenschaft, dass sie zwar nicht hundertprozentig genau ist, dafür aber mehr oder weniger leicht zu rechnen ist. Und darum gehts ja. Z.B mal eben den Bremsweg überschlagen, um ein Gefühl dafür zu haben.
Denn der ist von so vielen Faktoren abhängig, dass man ihn eh nie hundertprozentig genau ausrechnen kann.
Oder eben die Meter pro Sekunde.

Grüße


----------



## Windhawk (16. Mai 2008)

omg 
V= (s:t)
Geschwindigkeit = Weg durch Zeit 
wo isn da das Probelm oder soll das irgendne andere bestimmte Formel sein wenn ihr Faustformel sagt?!


----------



## Slit of Arthas (16. Mai 2008)

Das Problem ist, km/h in m/s umzurechnen. das ist aufgrund der verschiedenen Systeme von Zeit und Weg nicht so einfach (60er System vs. 1000er System). 
Mal angenommen du weißt, dein auto fährt 30km/h, dann kommst du mit v = s/t mal überhaupt gar nirgends hin, weil km/h bereits in der Form s/t da steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


V = s/t
V = 30 km/h

Grüße


----------



## Windhawk (16. Mai 2008)

Slit schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, km/h in m/s umzurechnen. das ist aufgrund der verschiedenen Systeme von Zeit und Weg nicht so einfach (60er System vs. 1000er System).
> Mal angenommen du weißt, dein auto fährt 30km/h, dann kommst du mit v = s/t mal überhaupt gar nirgends hin, weil km/h bereits in der Form s/t da steht
> 
> 
> ...




also km/h in m/s umzurechnen is au einfach jeminee^^ du nimmst deinen km/h wert und teilst in 2 mal durch 60 dann bist du auf km/s dann nimmst du den wert wiederrum und teilst ihn durch 1000 und du hast m/s , klar soweit?!^^


----------



## Crothar (16. Mai 2008)

Genau... müssten se noch bei den Fahrschulfragen angeben ob kopfstein oder teer, gummimischung der reifen reinschreiben, sommer oder winterreifen, feuchte des bodens etc. blablub wegen der reibung der reifen, die ja dann auch den wert verändert...

kurz um, das sind fahrschulfragen, keine fragen in hoher mathematik oder physik =) richtwerte halt =D

Mfg


----------



## Slit of Arthas (16. Mai 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> also km/h in m/s umzurechnen is au einfach jeminee^^ du nimmst deinen km/h wert und teilst in 2 mal durch 60 dann bist du auf km/s dann nimmst du den wert wiederrum und teilst ihn durch 1000 und du hast m/s , klar soweit?!^^



Und nochmal:
ES geht verdammt nochmal NICHT um den genauen wert sondern darum, es schnell rechnen zu können.
Ich kann dir auch mit 2 Promille die Mitternachtsformel aufsagen, aber darum gehts einfach nicht.
Denn durch eine Zahl teilen geht schneller als durch 3 (vor allem... teil ma 52 im Kopf zweimal durch 60)
Und komm nicht mit "dann rund ich halt auf 50 ab". Dann biste wieder bei der Faustformel. Um die es hier ja geht. Und die einfach zu rechnen ist. 
Klar soweit?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Mai 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Frage: "Nach welcher *Faustformel* kann man aus der Geschwindigkeit den Weg in Metern ermitteln,  den ein Fahrzeug in einer Sekunde zurücklegt?"



Faustformel, das sagt doch schon es sist ungenau. dient nur dazu, im kopf zu überschlagen wie schnell man fährt. das soll keineswegs ganz genau sein
nichmal 10% abweichung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

